# Few questions



## Yulia (Jan 24, 2014)

Removed and gone


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My ferrets are indoor pets, when neutered they do still have a smell but in my opinion it isn't any stronger than a lot of other pets. The only time they smell badly is if you aren't quick to empty the litter tray (it smells like cat poo) or occasionally if they are shocked or scared they can make a smell, in the same way a skunk can only nowhere near as bad or as permanent as a skunk. 
Unneutered ferrets when in season do smell more strongly though, could you maybe foster for a rescue, if look after someone else's ferrets to see if it's a smell you can live with? Personally though I really don't notice a strong smell with gang, even now while one of my girls is in season it's not a strong smell.

As far as caging goes it's essential to keep them caged when they aren't being supervised, they really can get into too many dangerous situations otherwise.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

When I worked and lived in the rescue center we all had bedrooms either side of a central hallway ..

ferrets lived in my room and no one could smell them from the corridor or there rooms


----------



## Yulia (Jan 24, 2014)

Removed and gone


----------



## Petsatyourplace (Jan 24, 2014)

I did some ferret sitting a few Christmases ago for 2 neutered females who lived in a flat (their owner lived there too, lol) and use to go in twice a day to feed, play and clean. They always used their litter trays and with both trays and cages being cleaned out each day I can honestly say there was never an unpleasant smell - and they were real bundles of fun.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My old boy (neutered) who lives alone has a medical condition that does make him smell stronger, he is also soley fed on dry food which makes his poo smell stronger, despite this he's still not particularly smelly .
The big group has 6 ferrets living in it (3 girls and 3 boys) two of the girls are only young so aren't neutered yet but even that big group only smells first thing in a morning when the litter tray has been used all night, the ferrets themselves aren't smelly. Feeding mainly a raw diet does make their poos less smelly.

I think the rumour of ferrets being smelly comes from people who have met unneutered males in season, they have a strong musky smell to them, necessary to attract females from quite a distance when they were wild animals.


----------



## Yulia (Jan 24, 2014)

Removed and gone


----------



## Yulia (Jan 24, 2014)

Removed and gone


----------



## Yulia (Jan 24, 2014)

Removed and gone


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry your landlord said no :-( Good luck with the rabbit.

Have you thought about rats though? They are FABULOUS pets!!


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Rats! more fun and less space than rabbits


----------



## Yulia (Jan 24, 2014)

Removed and gone


----------

